# Orgasms



## fievre (Mar 10, 2010)

I've only ever reached vaginal orgasm during intercourse once, and it was very weak. If my s/o perseveres, I can experience clitoral orgasm through oral stimulation, which is better than nothing (hell it feels amazing orgasm or no orgasm), but definitely not as good as vaginal orgasm. I can only seem to get really good orgasm when I do it myself. It bothered me until I read that that's actually not uncommon among women. I'd still like to experience that kind of feeling when I'm with my s/o, but it doesn't really reduce my enjoyment.

It is important that he reach orgasm though, which is also rare. He can last a long time, but he just doesn't "get there" a lot of the time. That does bother me. There's nothing medically wrong with him, and he says it's not my fault, which I know. He used to watch porn rather frequently and I've read that masturbating to porn (or just in general) can reduce men's ability to finish in real life. Bummer.


----------



## Unicorntopia (Jun 18, 2010)

I could not orgasm from anything until I found an extremely powerfull back massager from the eighties. I think because I am a highly sensative person I would not let myself because it seemed like _too much_, like I had no clue what would happen if I let whatever was about to happen happen. I guess I was scared and part of me still wanted it to be magical and all with _the one_. I had gotten so frustrated with sex and would get mad at my boyfriend if he finished before I wanted to finish. It totally was not fair - never ever getting to satisfaction while seeing the other do it over and over. He did not try to get me to orgasm either. That was a horrible relationship and off topic so I will move on. 

Yes, I like orgasms and don't see much of a point to having sex regularly if I never get one durring it. If I get one everyonce in a while its totally cool because I have something to look forward to and in the mean time I focus on enjoying myself and my partner and helping my partner enjoy himself. I am very moody about it. Sometimes I am in a very selfish horny mood where I just want to get ravished and sometimes I am the opposite where I get off on ravishing them. I am all over the place with normal in between I suppose. :mellow:

Masterbation orgasms are pretty laim nowadays in my opinion for me. I do it everyonce in a while if something really strikes my fancy during the week. What I really want are my 20 min wave love orgasms (during intercourse) that feel like I am on extacy but without the drug feeling. They take 20 minutes to get to and last just as long and then I am completely done all of the sudden. Only got those with one well endowed, multiple orgasm enabled, male ex. He did martial arts and his body was hot so that helped too. :blushed:

I have never had more than two true orgasms in a row and honestly don't think I can have more.


----------



## AussieChick (Dec 27, 2010)

I only taught myself how to masturbate and orgasm properly about 6 months ago.Prior to that i felt very ashamed about pleasuring myself.I also very rarely orgasm during actual sexual intercourse.The best way for me to achieve orgasm is through masturbation or oral stimulation,and since i have become more relaxed and less guilty about self satisfying myself,i have been able to have numerous multiple orgasms.One day while engaging in a marathon phone sex session with several different people i managed around twenty orgasms of differing intensities and several were multiple ones.I used to fake orgasm during sexual intercourse because i didn't want my husband thinking that he wasn't pleasing me.I had a very low self esteem and didn't feel confident being in control during sex.I've become more assertive and now like to please my partner by assuming the woman on top position (cowgirl) which allows me to dictate the depth and pace of proceedings.I've had some pretty good and satisfying orgasms in this position.


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

*How important is it for you to reach orgasm through sex?*
I've actually never had an orgasm through plain ol' normal vaginal sex. I need a little, uh... extra help. But that seems to be pretty normal, and it doesn't bother me. I really enjoy sex regardless.

*Is masturbation important to you or could you care less?*
It's not _important_ to me, but a girl's gotta get off sometimes...

*Do you feel orgasms are overrated, underrated, or you just don't care?*
Orgasms are, if anything, underrated. I mean, seriously... how could they be overrated? So... great...

*What is your favorite kind?*
The orgasm kind.


----------



## Sanskrit (Feb 6, 2011)

Unicorntopia said:


> I could not orgasm from anything until I found an extremely powerfull back massager from the eighties. I think because I am a highly sensative person I would not let myself because it seemed like _too much_, like I had no clue what would happen if I let whatever was about to happen happen. I guess I was scared and part of me still wanted it to be magical and all with _the one_. I had gotten so frustrated with sex and would get mad at my boyfriend if he finished before I wanted to finish. It totally was not fair - never ever getting to satisfaction while seeing the other do it over and over. He did not try to get me to orgasm either. That was a horrible relationship and off topic so I will move on.
> 
> Yes, I like orgasms and don't see much of a point to having sex regularly if I never get one durring it. If I get one everyonce in a while its totally cool because I have something to look forward to and in the mean time I focus on enjoying myself and my partner and helping my partner enjoy himself. I am very moody about it. Sometimes I am in a very selfish horny mood where I just want to get ravished and sometimes I am the opposite where I get off on ravishing them. I am all over the place with normal in between I suppose. :mellow:
> 
> ...


That's a long post with a lot of content. I can mention though that I do also find it selfish to ignore other persons needs if and when having sexual intercourse. My own personal policy is that I provide at least one before tending my own needs. It is a good policy but can easily turn against you.

I do not experience many carnal horny moments but when I do I tend to go with it fully.
Also I never have sex drunk, another personal policy. My inhibitions are there for a reason.


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

Sanskrit said:


> That's a long post with a lot of content. I can mention though that I do also find it selfish to ignore other persons needs if and when having sexual intercourse. My own personal policy is that I provide at least one before tending my own needs. It is a good policy but can easily turn against you.


Interesting you say that, because I try to have that stance.
However, the unwaivering power that a moaning girl has on me has a way of making me lose control and 'go for it'.

I _try _to be selfless, it's the thought that counts... _right_?...


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

How important is it for you to reach orgasm through sex? 
I think I'm a bit spoiled with that. I've had only one partner (and so has he) but we're very compatible, and we both orgasm almost every time.

Is masturbation important to you or could you care less? 
It's not important to me unless I'm single, which is when it becomes extremely important.

Do you feel orgasms are overrated, underrated, or you just don't care? 
No. xD

What is your favorite kind (multiple, dry, etc)?
Mutual orgasm, definitely.


----------



## angularvelocity (Jun 15, 2009)

It is paramount. Worth a breakup if not achieved.

I don't care about masturbation. But it happens.

They are overrrated.

My favorite are the irregular orgasms.


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

Fizz said:


> If everyone lived by this, their "numbers" would be down. Some may or may not like that :laughing:


It makes my numbers go up like crazy. This way you can't call foreplay, if it causes orgasm, just messing around.


----------



## Darkestblue (Apr 19, 2010)

I've never had sex, but I think it'd be important. It's not like it's hard for a guy to achieve, anyway. If I couldn't reach it because we had to stop for some reason, I suppose that wouldn't really bother me. If on the rare chance I couldn't reach it because of some mental problem, I think I'd be pretty upset. At myself, that is. I wouldn't blame my partner. Well......unless they were doing something weird that was turning me off. *shrug*


----------



## PyrLove (Jun 6, 2010)

Fizz said:


> How important is it for you to reach orgasm through sex?


Very important. I don't care how he brings me to climax as along as it happens. Fortunately for him, I'm very easy.



Fizz said:


> Is masturbation important to you or could you care less?


Depends on the hormones.



Fizz said:


> Do you feel orgasms are overrated, underrated, or you just don't care?


Neither overrated nor underrated but they do help with stress relief.



Fizz said:


> What is your favorite kind (multiple, dry, etc)?


All kinds. I like variety.


----------



## poetic cafe (Jul 1, 2010)

As of late, my most enjoyable orgasmic experiences have been hypnotically induced ones.

It took months of training to reach this stage, but at this point, all I have to do is listen to my favorite erotic hypnosis audio, and I can experience the most intense climaxes without having to touch myself. There's also no clean-up afterwards since it's a so-called "dry orgasm" (Yes, orgasm is distinct from ejaculation in males)

You should be careful about this though, because a few of the female hypnotists (or hypnodommes) are of questionable morality, so you have to pick the good ones who are more interested in making you experience pleasure, and less interested in your money.


----------



## Lad (Jun 29, 2010)

It's not terribly important for me to cum during sex. If anything, I prolong it as much as possible because I thoroughly enjoy watching the girl getting off multiple times to the point of exhaustion.

*Masturbation?* 
Ehh, I don't -need- to do it, but at a certain point you'll get blue balls and have a wet dream. So for that, and other reasons, it's best to throw it in periodically.

*Do you feel orgasms are overrated, underrated, or you just don't care?*
Guy orgasms are overrated, while girls are usually underrated.

*What is your favorite kind (multiple, dry, etc)?*
I mentioned I love watching a girl cum, but usually to the point of where her body shakes, she'll dig her nails into you, just this high level of intensity.... followed by exhaustion and the softest lips you'll ever kiss afterwards.

Beyond that though, the wetter the better.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

Orgasms, what a magical word.

You know you love bringing yourself to amazing 
orgasms when your SO calls through the day saying : Dear, keep your hands
off your body today, leave some for me tonight:wink:..yeah, masturbation can 
be a curse, especially if one enjoys it to the point of feeling to drained to have
sex with a partner. I must work on that:wink:

Meh for all intercourse. I prefer foreplay any day.


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

nevermore said:


> I sometimes kiss and stroke my pillow when I am not in a relationship and feeling lonesome.
> 
> I just destroyed my reputation, didn't I.:mellow:


What do you mean by 'pillow'?


----------



## StandingTiger (Dec 25, 2010)

While I'd rather give than receive, I really, really like to receive, and orgasms are the whole point.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

mars6988 said:


> What do you mean by 'pillow'?


It's usually a somewhat rectangular object made of cloth that people put their heads on when they go to sleep. Is there another definition of pillow or something?


----------



## Stephen (Jan 17, 2011)

Fizz said:


> How important is it for you to reach orgasm through sex?


That depends on the circumstances. Generally speaking, sure. I'd love to orgasm. I tend to need a break after though, so it's best to take my time getting there so she can get enough enjoyment to tide her over her hunger while I recharge.



Fizz said:


> Is masturbation important to you or could you care less?


It's hard to want to type out the words, "why yes, Fizz, masturbation is important to me." But I suppose it is, in the absence of an alternative.



Fizz said:


> Do you feel orgasms are overrated, underrated, or you just don't care? What is your favorite kind (multiple, dry, etc)?


Um. The orgasms I've gotten through masturbation are rarely noteworthy. The ones involving a partner have varied a great deal. Let's just say they've ranged from annoying to life-altering, and leave it at that. There was a time when I considered the number of orgasms my partner had a kind of score, but it wasn't long before beating the high score became absurd. Not sure when exactly I recognized that I was totally missing that the point was not quantity of orgasms but the connection felt with the partner over the whole experience from first touch to the moment you pass out from exhaustion.

*sigh* Excuse me a moment, I need to go do something that's not noteworthy.



Fizz said:


> I would greatly encourage both males, females, and gender neutral to add their opinions and feelings about the topic.


*checks* I'm a male!


----------



## jack london (Aug 27, 2010)

*Masturbation? *
I pro on this subject

*Do you feel orgasms are overrated, underrated, or you just don't care?*
Guy orgasms are overrated, while girls are usually underrated. I have to second this one. 

*What is your favorite kind (multiple, dry, etc)?*
Favorite kind = Orgasm 



hmwith said:


> While I'd rather give than receive, I really, really like to receive, and orgasms are the whole point.


I agree, I'd rather give then receive. Nothing makes the SO happier and it helps start the day off right. 
Giving you get the sights and sounds that you wouldn't if it was just you.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

jack london said:


> I agree, I'd rather give then receive. Nothing makes the SO happier and it helps start the day off right.
> Giving you get the sights and sounds that you wouldn't if it was just you.


Is it hard for you to relinquish control? Just curious.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

poetic cafe said:


> I'm sure other musicians here can attest to the fact that the pleasure derived from music can border on orgasmic. I mean, it's not just me right ?:blushed:


I'm a musician, and um...no.


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

poetic cafe said:


> I'm sure other musicians here can attest to the fact that the pleasure derived from music can border on orgasmic. I mean, it's not just me right ?:blushed:


I'm no musician, but every time I hear a Justin Bieber song, I need to change my underwear.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

mars6988 said:


> I'm no musician, but every time I hear a Justin Bieber song, I need to change my underwear.


Is that because he looks like a little lesbian? He stole that look from them.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Fizz said:


> Is that because he looks like a little lesbian? He stole that look from them.


How do you look like a lesbian? Doe Justin Bieber look like a stereotype of a lesbian or something?


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> How do you look like a lesbian? Doe Justin Bieber look like a stereotype of a lesbian or something?


Lesbians Who Look Like Justin Bieber


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

Fizz said:


> Lesbians Who Look Like Justin Bieber


Is it weird that I think one of them is actually pretty cute...?


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

MisterJordan said:


> Is it weird that I think one of them is actually pretty cute...?


I think quite a few of them are cute, but not Bieber.


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

Hmm, I'm liking this thread :tongue:



Fizz said:


> How important is it for you to reach orgasm through sex? Is masturbation important to you or could you care less? Do you feel orgasms are overrated, underrated, or you just don't care? What is your favorite kind (multiple, dry, etc)?
> 
> I would greatly encourage both males, females, and gender neutral to add their opinions and feelings about the topic.


Oh orgasms are the cats pajamas! I can not imagine life without them. Who would dare underrate such a lovely sensation like an orgasm except maybe someone who finds they elude them and try to compensate for this by talking the value of an orgasm down. 

Well of course multiples are the best! duh! You barely get over the first explosion of pleasure only to heighten that with another glorious one.. and another... [sighs]. 

I think anyone who doesn't find any value in them should probably learn to do it for themselves to perhaps awaken something that is lying dormant.

Oh and if my ISFJ is anything to go by, damn they are awesome givers.

Can I ask who the screamers are/ who are the groaners and who are the silent ones?


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

kiwigrl said:


> Can I ask who the screamers are/ who are the groaners and who are the silent ones?


I should have asked that! Darn...*cough* screamer *couuugh*

How about you?


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

Fizz said:


> I get to know myself better and whisper sweet nothings to myself. It's just pillow-talk baby, pillow-talk.


yeah and you stand in front of the mirror naked saying "Ooh now you're asking for it" and "You, on the bed, now!" :tongue:


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

Fizz said:


> I should have asked that! Darn...*cough* screamer *couuugh*
> 
> How about you?


Yeah I find this funny... my supposedly very private ISFJ closes the windows so that the neighbours won't hear me scream, yet then he tells his buddy at a group dinner that I scream. Which is it mate? are you a private person or a show off? Me, I tell too much information. The girls last night were surprised when I said that we put our sons in the bath and then latch our bedroom door... I mean come on, you have to be clever and inventive when you have kids otherwise you'd never get any.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

kiwigrl said:


> yeah and you stand in front of the mirror naked saying "Ooh now you're asking for it" and "You, on the bed, now!" :tongue:


Sometimes when I demand some loving from myself, it scares me to the point of being turned on. When I have that fiery look in my eye, I know I'm going to have me all night long. I'm insatiable.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 13, 2009)

*How important is it for you to reach orgasm through sex?*

It is I suppose, but not always. I can still find sex very enjoyable, even if it doesn't culminate in an orgasm. Sometimes I just enjoy the intimacy of being close to my partner. Sex is a very beautiful thing with someone you love, and for sometimes it is enough just to observe how much enjoyment it gives to my partner. I get a real kick out of that! That said, I think as a woman especially it is important not to allow your own pleasure fall by the wayside. If you never find yourself able to climax, you're "doin' it wrong"...

*Is masturbation important to you or could you care less?* 

I wouldn't say it's important to me, per se. It's just natural, and very enjoyable when I'm in the mood with no outlet.

*Do you feel orgasms are overrated, underrated, or you just don't care?* 

Underrated, underrated! They're _awesome_

*What is your favorite kind (multiple, dry, etc)?*

Hee hee... multiples. Who doesn't love those? Better yet, simultaneous. Rarely happens, but when you and your partner achieve that moment at the same time... it's magic.


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

Fizz said:


> Sometimes when I demand some loving from myself, it scares me to the point of being turned on. When I have that fiery look in my eye, I know I'm going to have me all night long. I'm insatiable.


 Oh you little slapper, LMAO. You crack me up! :crazy:
I usually stand in front of the mirror wagging my finger at me, saying "Now ya gonna get it!" LMAO.


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

Gracie said:


> Better yet, simultaneous. Rarely happens, but when you and your partner achieve that moment at the same time... it's magic.


I agree, simultaneous is magic.


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

Fizz said:


> Lesbians Who Look Like Justin Bieber


One of those looks like my female INTJ friend...


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

kiwigrl said:


> Oh you little slapper, LMAO. You crack me up! :crazy:
> I usually stand in front of the mirror wagging my finger at me, saying "Now ya gonna get it!" LMAO.


I bet you retort to yourself, "You're such a tease. I know you want this!" Seducing oneself isn't as easy as it seems. Sometimes I just tell myself, "Not tonight, honey, I have a headache."

Just looked up "slapper", never heard that term before :crazy:


----------



## Gracie (Dec 13, 2009)

kiwigrl said:


> I agree, simultaneous is magic.


*sigh*

Just thinking about it... WANT


----------



## Gracie (Dec 13, 2009)

makes me damper than an otter's pocket!


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

kiwigrl said:


> Yeah I find this funny... my supposedly very private ISFJ closes the windows so that the neighbours won't hear me scream, yet then he tells his buddy at a group dinner that I scream. Which is it mate? are you a private person or a show off? Me, I tell too much information. The girls last night were surprised when I said that we put our sons in the bath and then latch our bedroom door... I mean come on, you have to be clever and inventive when you have kids otherwise you'd never get any.


Your children are old enough to be left alone in the bath, right?


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

pop rocks lol....explosions in your umm...
I love where this thread is going...
I will try pop rocks and let you all know...


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

I'd still try Pop Rocks even with the danger I mentioned before *pauses* I really should get some now. I've also heard about Altoids and other mints that leave a tingly feelings. Anyone have experience with those? If it helps orgasm or delays it?


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

I just feel like I'm pretty awesome in regards to those things without even needing some sort of prop


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Fizz said:


> How important is it for you to reach orgasm through sex? Is masturbation important to you or could you care less? Do you feel orgasms are overrated, underrated, or you just don't care? What is your favorite kind (multiple, dry, etc)?
> 
> I would greatly encourage both males, females, and gender neutral to add their opinions and feelings about the topic.


It is very important but not necessary...I suppose. I have managed to live with having to know I'm not going to every time, as opposed to on my own which is consistent and with a select few guys who could really do the job. My favourite is the type which is like a plateau for what could go on for hours which ends in a huge final one. That is the kind where I need food, drink, a towel or shower and sleep right after :blushed:


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Eerie said:


> I just feel like I'm pretty awesome in regards to those things without even needing some sort of prop


I like to experiment and be able to recommend anything to friends that they might find useful or fun. It doesn't matter how skilled one is, it's good to get out of routine and try something new.


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

@Fizz , done mints, work like ice (predictably). If you like temp play, they rock. Reminds me of that peppermint clit quote from girl interrupted lol Temp play is wonderful, I think. I am all for it.

I'm going for them pop rocks, got the perfect candidate in mind!


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

mars6988 said:


> @Fizz , done mints, work like ice (predictably). If you like temp play, they rock. Reminds me of that peppermint clit quote from girl interrupted lol Temp play is wonderful, I think. I am all for it.
> 
> I'm going for them pop rocks, got the perfect candidate in mind!


I suppose there are ways to avoid infections, just wash it afterward, you're supposed to do that anyway :tongue: I'll have an interesting shopping list by the end of the day.

Lucky them :wink:


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

Lucky me, too, not just her 

But we should totally throw out untried ideas and go try them out. I'll take the rocks assignment, who else?
Who's gonna be singin? Ozziechick?


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

You can also lay the rocks or the Alka Seltzer directly on her parts she prefers and let them melt too. Or you can do them in your mouth. Experiment. Every body is different.


----------



## AussieChick (Dec 27, 2010)

mars6988 said:


> Lucky me, too, not just her
> 
> But we should totally throw out untried ideas and go try them out. I'll take the rocks assignment, who else?
> Who's gonna be singin? Ozziechick?


I'll try anything once,gee those pop rocks and peppermints sound awsome.Might have to get my next partner to try that on me.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> You can also lay the rocks or the Alka Seltzer directly on her parts she prefers and let them melt too. Or you can do them in your mouth. Experiment. Every body is different.


Alka seltzer: Plop Plop, Fizz Fizz.

I hate the taste alka seltzer.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Fizz said:


> Alka seltzer: Plop Plop, Fizz Fizz.
> 
> I hate the taste alka seltzer.


Oh so it's about _you_ now? :crazy: :tongue:


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> Oh so it's about _you_ now? :crazy: :tongue:


I think the pain of an upset stomach is worsened by the baking soda infused capsule of chalk they call Alka Seltzer.

Where have the males gone? I hope we didn't scare them off. How do males (of the biological variety) feel about Pop Rocks in places Pop Rocks weren't meant to go?


----------



## Drewbie (Apr 28, 2010)

I really like this thread.


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

Fizz is the master of this thread, it's always about Fizz
Project Orgasm, setting up franchises..
Toothpaste also works, i think better than mints personally.
What else...wax is cool, kind of intense for the first time. Knife play probably way too intense for this thread, you really gotta trust your partner for that. And alcohol sex is fantastic, your head spins all sorts of ways.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Fizz said:


> Where have the males gone?


They've been hovering and taking notes. Trust me. :wink:


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Fizz appreciates it y'all.
I want to bring orgasms to all girls and - :sad: I don't like how wrong that sounds, I'll stop now.
I'm hoping anyone who is lurking can learn a thing or two or just get a kick out of what has been going on in this thread.
I've actually learned more about people and about how they feel about themselves and their sexuality.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> They've been hovering and taking notes. Trust me. :wink:


Taking notes or doing other things :wink: You naughty boys...girls...and gender neutral folks.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

mars6988 said:


> What else...wax is cool, kind of intense for the first time. Knife play probably way too intense for this thread, you really gotta trust your partner for that. And alcohol sex is fantastic, your head spins all sorts of ways.


Never did wax but knives have interested me. There must be at least a little bit of a sadist in me since I loved piercing guys who asked me to but that was in a non sexual way, mostly. It seems like fun. Don't know if anyone should trust ME though :tongue: Yeah...thinking about it is quite hot :blushed: Alcohol or weed sex and both can make things quite extraordinary. The most fun was both but biggest orgasm goes to hash. I always wanted to try acid but I was coming down so it doesn't count. Shrooms too.


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

Wanting to bring orgasms to all girls is wrong?! My life has been a mistake then ))
If you say y'all cause you are from TX, we can go on a give girls orgasms mission together. I got a crew but someone like you would be the cherry on top.
This thread is literally orgasmic, I am in lust with it.


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

By alcohol sex I mean alcohol on a partner's body, not drunk sex. My award for best drug for sex predictably goes to E. I thought I might die it was so intense, the room was beating with my heartbeat for a while.
Knives are intense, i mean you trust someone to put a cold sharp blade to your thigh. With all that blood raindropping down your legs...hot, but scary hot...and i m a pretty risque kinda person..not for the faint-hearted for sure.
And, weed is a no for me. I just don't like it at all, wanna sleep right away. Or go to taco bell. That's not sexy lol


----------



## Stephen (Jan 17, 2011)

Fizz said:


> Where have the males gone? I hope we didn't scare them off. How do males (of the biological variety) feel about Pop Rocks in places Pop Rocks weren't meant to go?


Anything that feels good for a woman and doesn't harm her is the cat's pajamas in my book.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

SuPERNaUT said:


> Never did wax but knives have interested me. There must be at least a little bit of a sadist in me since I loved piercing guys who asked me to but that was in a non sexual way, mostly. It seems like fun. Don't know if anyone should trust ME though :tongue: Yeah...thinking about it is quite hot :blushed: Alcohol or weed sex and both can make things quite extraordinary. The most fun was both but biggest orgasm goes to hash. I always wanted to try acid but I was coming down so it doesn't count. Shrooms too.


Ew. Ew. Ew. Acid +Sex= NO! 

I'm going to eventually answer the questions in the OP since I've been in here so much and have yet to do it. 

Eventually...


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

@pinkrasputin, she is an ESFP, go easy on her Those crazies wanna be doing a knee suspension and having sex simultaneously))
Acid sex I wouldn't go for, you're f'd up beyond belief...even blow sex is better. It's very fast though hahahaha


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

mars6988 said:


> By alcohol sex I mean alcohol on a partner's body, not drunk sex. My award for best drug for sex predictably goes to E. I thought I might die it was so intense, the room was beating with my heartbeat for a while.
> Knives are intense, i mean you trust someone to put a cold sharp blade to your thigh. With all that blood raindropping down your legs...hot, but scary hot...and i m a pretty risque kinda person..not for the faint-hearted for sure.
> And, weed is a no for me. I just don't like it at all, wanna sleep right away.* Or go to taco bell.* That's not sexy lol


Hey, you'll be eating tacos one way or another! 

E + sex sounds interesting. Illegal, but interesting.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> Ew. Ew. Ew. Acid +Sex= NO!
> 
> I'm going to eventually answer the questions in the OP since I've been in here so much and have yet to do it.
> 
> Eventually...


Did you have a bad experience?


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

@Fizz , there aren't many legal things that are interesting... e sex is worth breaking the law for, promise!

haha, very different taco experience...i don't enjoy the reference either, made me cringe)


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

@pinkrasputin, i enjoyed you changing up the letter colors on the 'no'.very fitting, mate


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

mars6988 said:


> @Fizz , there aren't many legal things that are interesting... e sex is worth breaking the law for, promise!
> 
> haha, very different taco experience...i don't enjoy the reference either, made me cringe)


OK, as long as you promise! I can only take a stranger on the internet for their word if they add "I promise"!

Yeah, I cringed a little when I made that joke. Someone had to do it...well, they didn't have to


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Fizz said:


> Did you have a bad experience?


 I'm just saying that sex requires skin to skin contact. And pores are a tad magnified while tripping. Nasty, nasty, nasty...

DISCLAIMER: Not that I know from experience.  Not like I was ever a teenager and experimented or anything. :wink:

DRUGS ARE BAD, KIDS. :happy:


----------



## butterflykiss (Mar 6, 2011)

*How important is it for you to reach orgasm through sex?

*During sex is not so important for me. I am more interested in my partner having an orgasm. I am a giver so its only natural for me lol. Besides I have found that I give myself the best orgasms ever and if he wants to watch that makes it so much better. 

*Is masturbation important to you or could you care less?* 

For me it is very important. I have a very high libido and since I dont currently have a partner, masturbation is the way to go. Although even with a partner sometimes its necessary anyway since i usually want it more than normal. 

*Do you feel orgasms are overrated, underrated, or you just don't care?* 

Definitely underrated. 
*What is your favorite kind (multiple, dry, etc)?*
any kind is great. I usually have multiple orgasms so i guess i prefer those lol. 

As for the pop rocks, altoids thing.. its sooo amazing. I have never had a guy do either to me, but i have done both. Altoids is tame compared to pop rocks.. but preforming oral sex on a guy with pop rocks in your mouth is a lot of fun. The altoids doesnt do much for the girl performing oral but a lot for the person receiving. With both though you have to have some skill so that you keep it in your mouth and dont cause discomfort for the person receiving..


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

@Fizz, stranger on the internet??! that is all we are?! going for my feelings now, mate...too bad you got an ENTJ on your hands...well not quite on your hands but uh...yeah

well if anyone were to do it, you'd be the one for the job


----------



## AussieChick (Dec 27, 2010)

I have never had sex while doing any kind of drugs,and i don't think i'd ever want to.I just think i'm f***ed up enough already without putting crap in my body.Alcohol sex and hot wax well it does turn me on somewhat.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

mars6988 said:


> @_pinkrasputin_ , she is an ESFP, go easy on her Those crazies wanna be doing a knee suspension and having sex simultaneously))
> Acid sex I wouldn't go for, you're f'd up beyond belief...even blow sex is better. It's very fast though hahahaha


Yeah actually I thought I made up the sex swing/trapeze/amusement park stuff myself or was a weird perverted kid, but it turns out I'm not the only one, yay!! 

The reason I wanted to was on a milder dose where things aren't heavy but still intensified. All my senses in overload and mind because of lsd and sex all at once = WIN! This would be under specific conditions of course, this is someone I'd actually BE with, not just someone for the hell of it.



pinkrasputin said:


> I'm just saying that sex requires skin to skin contact. And pores are a tad magnified while tripping. Nasty, nasty, nasty...
> 
> DISCLAIMER: Not that I know from experience.  Not like I was ever a teenager and experimented or anything. :wink:
> 
> DRUGS ARE BAD, KIDS. :happy:


The one idea I had originally was specifically so I could connect to someone physically as completely as I ever could like straight sex never could. All the other stuff is extra fun. :happy: 

DISCLAIMER: Not that I would know either since I'm a sXe virgin 100% law abiding citizen church going...:wink:...oh who the hell am I kidding?


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

mars6988 said:


> @Fizz, stranger on the internet??! that is all we are?! going for my feelings now, mate...too bad you got an ENTJ on your hands...well not quite on your hands but uh...yeah
> 
> well if anyone were to do it, you'd be the one for the job


Oh baby, I didn't mean it like that :crazy:

We've all been talking about orgasms so much, I could imagine we would all get kicked out of a restaurant if we sat together :tongue:


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm kind of surprised that hasn't happened to me yet.


----------



## butterflykiss (Mar 6, 2011)

SuPERNaUT said:


> Yeah actually I thought I made up the sex swing/trapeze/amusement park stuff myself or was a weird perverted kid, but it turns out I'm not the only one, yay!!
> 
> The reason I wanted to was on a milder dose where things aren't heavy but still intensified. All my senses in overload and mind because of lsd and sex all at once = WIN! This would be under specific conditions of course, this is someone I'd actually BE with, not just someone for the hell of it.
> 
> ...


One small problem with having sex while on any type of halucinogen....... If the sex is spectacular it will probably never ever be reproduced. If you are going to have a one night stand with someone thats cool.. but if you are talking about someone you love and plan on being with again it might not be a good idea. The intense feelings that you have, the skin to skin contact is heightened. everything is super super sensitive so you feel more and experience it in a way that you cant when you arent high. It can sometimes be disappointing to then have sex regular with the same person remembering what you experienced with them the time you were high. It isnt the same for all people, but its a chance you have to be willing to take.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

butterflykiss said:


> One small problem with having sex while on any type of halucinogen....... If the sex is spectacular it will probably never ever be reproduced. If you are going to have a one night stand with someone thats cool.. but if you are talking about someone you love and plan on being with again it might not be a good idea. The intense feelings that you have, the skin to skin contact is heightened. everything is super super sensitive so you feel more and experience it in a way that you cant when you arent high. It can sometimes be disappointing to then have sex regular with the same person remembering what you experienced with them the time you were high. It isnt the same for all people, but its a chance you have to be willing to take.


Oh it's all occured to me. I'm a collector of experiences and I figured once would be fine. When I mentioned the hash experience eariler it was really only once, too bad it couldn't be more but it would get old after a while too and I've managed to enjoy strong orgasms many, many, many times since then and some pissibly just as intense. I think I've managed to separate experiences into, enhanced and regular sex rather easily, it's just that I know once or twice would be the max for myself before any kind of desensitization would occur. Maybe because I'm ESFP I can move on afterwards for the next type of experince and be content with not doing it ever again, I don't know. I much rather have a natural connection to someone combined with the sensory experience and that comes easily, to me anyway. I think those days are long gone anyway :tongue:


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

Ozziechick1966 said:


> I have never had sex while doing any kind of drugs,and i don't think i'd ever want to.I just think i'm f***ed up enough already without putting crap in my body.Alcohol sex and hot wax well it does turn me on somewhat.


Hot wax? wow, I can't say I've tried that. Chocolate body paint, whipped cream but not hot wax. Oh and while alcohol can be ok I prefer how much more sensitive I am to things when I am stone cold sober.


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

@Fizz , are you implying that taco bell is a restaurant?...


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

mars6988 said:


> @Fizz , are you implying that taco bell is a restaurant?...


I would never make such false accusations.


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

So, given a pop rocks a go. It was waaaay too intense of a sensation for the receiver, and also felt kind of funny for moi. But I got those that turn into gum, haha, extra explosive, because I jacked them from baby sis instead of buying them. Still too intense though, and pretty hilarious

Wouldn't do it again, but I imagine it would feel better on a guy, like whoever here claimed that.


----------



## Skund (Mar 1, 2011)

*How important is it for you to reach orgasm through sex?
*Its important, but its more important that my partner reach orgasm. When my partner reachs orgasm or gets near it gives an extra boost.
For me, as an INFJ, it's a symbol that i understoond the wishes and feelings of my partner, so she could open herself and totally enjoy the (the very long  ) moment.

*Is masturbation important to you or could you care less?* 
For me it is important, it creates a little world in which i only exists. It's a good way to combine my INF perfectly, so it releases a lot of stress and pressure, which is important, because i have a high libido (which is caused by a desire of intense emotions and feelings)

*Do you feel orgasms are overrated, underrated, or you just don't care?* 
I would say, it's missunderstood or wrong interpreted. It has his own value and meaning which alters every time.

*What is your favorite kind (multiple, dry, etc)?*
Which you can describe as an experience


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

mars6988 said:


> Wouldn't do it again, but I imagine it would feel better on a guy, like whoever here claimed that.


That's not really surprising I guess. Plus there is the aforementioned yeast issue. I don't know how messy it is if it's like whipped cream or not, but at least with the cream you can douche and pretty much get it all out easily (in-shower bath orgasm afterward too maybe beneficial if not at least a pleasant way to try?) I didn't like the idea of pop rocks inserting into me enough to probably be bothered during the act to distract me from 100% pleasurable attention. It SOUNDS good in theory though since I actually have thought of that befoe I saw it in this thread (which amused me, btw, I'm starting to realize I'm more normal than I thought, though that in itself is a tad disappointing at the same time :crazy I should try that in the next male in my sex-life however, I'm dying to see the expressions from that if it's at all what I imagine it like. Now that I think of it if you could guarantee they don't go anywhere outside the guy's mouth a total clitoral focus might be interesting...hmm...I guess I won't cut it out of any future considerations for now at least. :happy:


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

SuPERNaUT said:


> That's not really surprising I guess. Plus there is the aforementioned yeast issue. I don't know how messy it is if it's like whipped cream or not, but at least with the cream you can douche and pretty much get it all out easily (in-shower bath orgasm afterward too maybe beneficial if not at least a pleasant way to try?) I didn't like the idea of pop rocks inserting into me enough to probably be bothered during the act to distract me from 100% pleasurable attention. It SOUNDS good in theory though since I actually have thought of that befoe I saw it in this thread (which amused me, btw, I'm starting to realize I'm more normal than I thought, though that in itself is a tad disappointing at the same time :crazy I should try that in the next male in my sex-life however, I'm dying to see the expressions from that if it's at all what I imagine it like. Now that I think of it if you could guarantee they don't go anywhere outside the guy's mouth a total clitoral focus might be interesting...hmm...I guess I won't cut it out of any future considerations for now at least. :happy:


Wait, you'd put the Pop Rocks inside your vagina? I would just put them on the vulva, preferably the clitoris. Unless you are implying the possibility Pop Rocks will sneak into your vagina and hide. I would definitely go clean up afterward if Pop Rocks were used on myself. I wouldn't mind trying it on a partner.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Fizz said:


> Wait, you'd put the Pop Rocks inside your vagina? I would just put them on the vulva, preferably the clitoris. Unless you are implying the possibility Pop Rocks will sneak into your vagina and hide. I would definitely go clean up afterward if Pop Rocks were used on myself. I wouldn't mind trying it on a partner.


Nooo way! I'd do everything to avoid that.if they could guarantee none escape and would get inside it wouldn't be a pleasant thing for me I don't think. I'm just imagining worst case scenarios lol. Having been in the past prone to such infections I get weary just putting anything there any more. The problem being if there were a bit that slipped from their mouth and in the middle of everything, not wanting to stop and then just driving it in further that way before actually washing. That's very very unlikely, but like I said, worst case scenario :laughing:


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

SuPERNaUT said:


> Nooo way! I'd do everything to avoid that.if they could guarantee none escape and would get inside it wouldn't be a pleasant thing for me I don't think. I'm just imagining worst case scenarios lol. Having been in the past prone to such infections I get weary just putting anything there any more. The problem being if there were a bit that slipped from their mouth and in the middle of everything, not wanting to stop and then just driving it in further that way before actually washing. That's very very unlikely, but like I said, worst case scenario :laughing:


Crap , double post, oh well I'll just finish then. The only way I'd want it is if it was purely focused on the clit. For males though there's potential in a few areas at least.


----------



## Calvaire (Nov 14, 2009)

*How important is it for you to reach orgasm through sex?
*Its important, but It can sometimes be hard for me,so I've learned to enjoy my partner getting off more.

*Is masturbation important to you or could you care less?* 
It's Important,seriously who doesn't need it sometimes especially for someone like
me who can't have sex nearly as much as they would like to.

*Do you feel orgasms are overrated, underrated, or you just don't care?* 
Underrated definetly underrated.

*What is your favorite kind (multiple, dry, etc)?*
MULTIPLE!!!

xD


----------



## AussieChick (Dec 27, 2010)

Oh boy,i have a date tonight,this conversation is very interesting,and i'm thinking of getting some pop rocks and trying them on him.But maybe i should wait till we get to know each other better.Don't know if i'd like them inserted into my vagina either,but on the clitoris 'WOW' sounds wonderful and erotic.Like i said in an earlier post i'll try anything once.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Ozziechick1966 said:


> Oh boy,i have a date tonight,this conversation is very interesting,and i'm thinking of getting some pop rocks and trying them on him.But maybe i should wait till we get to know each other better.Don't know if i'd like them inserted into my vagina either,but on the clitoris 'WOW' sounds wonderful and erotic.Like i said in an earlier post i'll try anything once.


I wish you the best of luck on your date tonight, I hope he is open-minded (either for tonight or for when you are ready). Avoid getting any candy in your vagina, I have not experienced that, yet. I just know a whole lot about infections.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

*How important is it for you to reach orgasm through sex?* Oh it's so important, it motivates me.:tongue: I do many things to make sure I'm sensitive and won't make it very hard to achieve climax with my partner.

However, sometimes I just feel like only focusing on my partners pleasure and wish to drink my partner's essence. During those times, my own orgasm is the last thing my mind. I get aroused just by watching and tasting the big finish. :wink:

*Is masturbation important to you or could you care less?* It's like water for me. However, I do try to "save up" if I'm in a relationship. But it's a tad hard. I only get more excited the more sex I have. I sometimes do it when I'm not really thinking about it. I've had a problem keeping my hands off myself since I was very young. 

I also don't mind doing it in front of my partner. 

*Do you feel orgasms are overrated, underrated, or you just don't care?* I never knew there was a level in how one interprets an orgasm. Last I checked, my partners liked them and so do I. I like to give them and so did they. Orgasms: good for the soul. 

However, I do not pressure a person to have an orgasm right away. I do not embarrass them or take offense if they weren't able to climax or climax too quickly. Everything can be achieved in due time. 

I also take responsibility for achieving my own climax. I know my body very well. I like to take some of the pressure off so we can focus on having fun. *I find that when people don't worry about orgasms, they tend to have them.*

The only thing I don't like is when a partner is self. :angry: That's bad form.

*What is your favorite kind (multiple, dry, etc)?* I don't have dry orgasms. :blushed: I usually have multiple, but one great big one is awesome. 

ORGASMS ARE GREAT STRESS REDUCERS!!


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

haha, just get into the yoga candle position and pour a pack of pop rocks in your c, haha))4th of July celebration haha That would be the saddest thing.
Ozziechick, maybe for a first date pop rocks aren't the best idea. 
Fizz is the resident infection specialist lol


----------



## AussieChick (Dec 27, 2010)

No,you're right mars, might save the pop rocks for another time.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

mars6988 said:


> haha, just get into the yoga candle position and pour a pack of pop rocks in your c, haha))4th of July celebration haha That would be the saddest thing.
> Ozziechick, maybe for a first date pop rocks aren't the best idea.
> *Fizz is the resident infection specialist lol*


I'm having inspections in my office later tonight if anyone is interested. All are welcome :wink:


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> However, sometimes I just feel like only focusing on my partners pleasure and wish to drink my partner's essence. During those times, my own orgasm is the last thing my mind. * I get aroused just by watching and tasting the big finish.* :wink:


I bet someone's boner just hit their laptop. 

Not gonna lie, I totally know how you feel :wink:



pinkrasputin said:


> However, I do try to "save up" if I'm in a relationship. But it's a tad hard. I only get more excited the more sex I have. I sometimes do it when I'm not really thinking about it. I've had a problem keeping my hands off myself since I was very young.
> 
> I also don't mind doing it in front of my partner.


I have tried the "saving" technique, but sometimes it's just TOO much for me to handle. The anticipation is enough to drive me crazy.



pinkrasputin said:


> However, I do not pressure a person to have an orgasm right away. I do not embarrass them or take offense if they weren't able to climax or climax too quickly. Everything can be achieved in due time.
> 
> I also take responsibility for achieving my own climax. I know my body very well. I like to take some of the pressure off so we can focus on having fun. *I find that when people don't worry about orgasms, they tend to have them.*


I don't like putting pressure on a person, I know it only makes it harder to reach climax. It's good to know oneself and I've put in a lot of hours "studying".


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> *How important is it for you to reach orgasm through sex?* Oh it's so important, it motivates me.:tongue: I do many things to make sure I'm sensitive and won't make it very hard to achieve climax with my partner.
> 
> However, sometimes I just feel like only focusing on my partners pleasure and wish to drink my partner's essence. During those times, my own orgasm is the last thing my mind. I get aroused just by watching and tasting the big finish. :wink:
> 
> ...


Dittoooooo!!!!!!!


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

The boner that hit the laptop, was mine *confesses*


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

*looks at mars' gender and is perplexed* :wink:


----------



## jack london (Aug 27, 2010)

Not to steal the girls thunder...

It was a new girlfriend's birthday and I wanted to give her an orgasm from oral because she said she never had one. Because she was sooo excited I came. 

Afterwards, she was full of love for me but when she learned that I came from making her happy she was beaming.


----------



## jack london (Aug 27, 2010)

@pinkrasputin I almost knocked over my laptop ....


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

jack london said:


> Not to steal the girls thunder...
> 
> It was a new girlfriend's birthday and I wanted to give her an orgasm from oral because she said she never had one. *Because she was sooo excited I came. *
> 
> Afterwards, she was full of love for me after but when she learned that I came from making her happy she was beaming.


It's getting a little hot in this thread :wink: Who am I kidding, it's been that way :tongue:


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

hey ESFP, you can't just go around and look at people's genders like thatI know you all are mad, but damn It's a pretty serious gender though, even the laptop is perplexed.

The other day this girl I am...sleeping with, not quite dating yet, had an orgasm, and then sat on the bed, totally naked, and started playing a banjo.
I am European and not one for country, or banjos, but having her there with her messy hair and glassy eyes and that damn banjo made me literally throw the banjo overboard. And change sheets, but that was later. I believe we laid there for at least 8 cigarettes trying to catch our breath.

This Fizz, is turning up the heat. For you.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

mars6988 said:


> hey ESFP, you can't just go around and look at people's genders like thatI know you all are mad, but damn It's a pretty serious gender though, even the laptop is perplexed.
> 
> The other day this girl I am...sleeping with, not quite dating yet, had an orgasm, and then sat on the bed, totally naked, and started playing a banjo.
> I am European and not one for country, or banjos, but having her there with her messy hair and glassy eyes and that damn banjo made me literally throw the banjo overboard. And change sheets, but that was later. I believe we laid there for at least 8 cigarettes trying to catch our breath.
> ...


I love when a partner plays an instrument randomly after a nice roll. It's totally random and I love it.


----------



## jack london (Aug 27, 2010)

My SO plays flute


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

jack london said:


> My SO plays flute


Fighting...temptation...IS IT A SKIN FLUTE?!?!


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

Well, she isn't even my partner, we had pretty much just met. And I'd never even seen a damn banjo before, because i am Russian, and we don't have banjos.

And she isn't some country girl either, she is all tatted up and crazycrazy. I was so out of it at first, just looking at her with that thing with my wide eyes.

But it was hot. She also brought out the toys, first time, like a whole damn collection of them..some kind of introvert too. Freaky introverts are full of..wonder


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

hahahahahaha the flute i love it.....)))) she must um...hold her breath well and all...))))


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

mars6988 said:


> Well, she isn't even my partner, we had pretty much just met. And I'd never even seen a damn banjo before, because i am Russian, and we don't have banjos.
> 
> And she isn't some country girl either, she is all tatted up and crazycrazy. I was so out of it at first, just looking at her with that thing with my wide eyes.
> 
> But it was hot.* She also brought out the toys, first time, like a whole damn collection of them*..some kind of introvert too. Freaky introverts are full of..wonder


I have an arsenal. It's not because I have any problems achieving orgasm, it's actually very easy, I just enjoy experimenting. I'm a Sensor, so I love experiencing experiences. I tell my friends to use me as a resource for the sexual aid recommendations.


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

@Fizz, I don't have a single toy, but the kind of women I like usually own all they want to use and more. I enjoy experimenting as well, but you don't really need toys for that. The way I see it, anything can be a toy. Plus, they always bust out with their arsenal, and then I get to pick and choose. It's a nice surprise, always.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

mars6988 said:


> @Fizz, I don't have a single toy, but the kind of women I like usually own all they want to use and more. I enjoy experimenting as well, but you don't really need toys for that. The way I see it, anything can be a toy. Plus, they always bust out with their arsenal, and then I get to pick and choose. It's a nice surprise, always.


I think I should get a briefcase for mine, handcuff it to my wrist, and let people know I mean serious business.


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

@Fizz the businesswoman. Make sure to wear a corset with nipple holes cut off, fishnets and stripper heels with those coin slots in them, and have nipple clamps on.

Then people may really believe you mean serious business. A gas mask or a gag would also add some charm.

Can you tell i've made people do this before?;D


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Fizz said:


> I love when a partner plays an instrument randomly after a nice roll. It's totally random and I love it.


 Do you think it works for males too if a female is playing one? I've never tried, but they do seem impressed sometimes.

Godammit, I so don't wanna go to sleep now, but I have to get up early tomorrow :crying: I miss this type of fun!! :angry:


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

supernaut, I am as close as you can get to a man without getting your eyes wet. So I am sure it works.

FIZZZZ!!!! I can't believe your profile says hide your kids hide your wife!!!That's totally my drunken motto, I go around and say that to strangers. That is crazy. I _ just_ noticed.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

SuPERNaUT said:


> *Do you think it works for males too if a female is playing one?* I've never tried, but they do seem impressed sometimes.
> 
> Godammit, I so don't wanna go to sleep now, but I have to get up early tomorrow :crying: I miss this type of fun!! :angry:


You know what, I bet there would be some guys out there that would think that was the _cat's pajamas_. If they can't appreciate how sexy it is for a woman to play an instrument after a roll, they don't deserve you.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

*is intrigued at the moment, starts wonder how anyone knows my eyes get wet when excited* ok now I'm off to boring sleep :sad:


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Fizz said:


> You know what, I bet there would be some guys out there that would think that was the _cat's pajamas_. If they can't appreciate how sexy it is for a woman to play an instrument after a roll, they don't deserve you.


Tanx :blushed: How bout as a means to get there? hehe *evil*


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

SuPERNaUT said:


> Tanx :blushed: How bout as a means to get there? hehe *evil*


I'm sure that would be very impressive as well, especially if you're good at it.


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

means to get there? like save a horse ride a flute?
I just don't know....


----------



## jack london (Aug 27, 2010)

Fizz said:


> You know what, I bet there would be some guys out there that would think that was the _cat's pajamas_. If they can't appreciate how sexy it is for a woman to play an instrument after a roll, they don't deserve you.


Cat's pajamas is when she wears only my dress shirt and is bringing me a cup of coffee!!!!


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

jack london said:


> Cat's pajamas is when she wears only my dress shirt and is bringing me a cup of coffee!!!!


And a guitar?

I also took "the cat's pajamas" from @pinkrasputin and @Stephen, they've both been using it, and I love the term.


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

I also like chocolate on the kitchen counter I've discovered.
I know now why they say you never go back..to white chocolate.


----------



## jack london (Aug 27, 2010)

Fizz said:


> And a guitar?
> 
> I also took "the cat's pajamas" from @pinkrasputin and @Stephen, they've both been using it, and I love the term.


I know where you are going with that - but honestly I'm not an 8 hour lover like you two so there really isn't enough time to play an instrument, play a quick game of monopoly etc. 

A women only wearing my shirt won't really have time to find a guitar if you know what I mean.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

jack london said:


> My SO plays flute


 Well at least you didn't say piccolo. 

Personally, I'd might like a basoon. :crazy:


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

Monopoly? More like hide and seek with you straight people


----------



## jack london (Aug 27, 2010)

Heyyyyyyyyyy, you've been listening in again haven't you


----------



## AussieChick (Dec 27, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> Well at least you didn't say piccolo.
> 
> Personally, I'd might like a basoon. :crazy:


How about a clarinet?


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

ozziechick, playing hide and seek with a clarinet sounds more like a magic trick than a sexy game. but um, nice dimensions you got, very impressed


----------



## Stephen (Jan 17, 2011)

mars6988 said:


> The other day this girl I am...sleeping with, not quite dating yet, had an orgasm, and then sat on the bed, totally naked, and started playing a banjo.


I don't own any of the instruments I know how to play, but I do sing.


----------



## AussieChick (Dec 27, 2010)

Oh i wasn't thinking about playing hide and seek with it mars dear.And yes i do have a nice mailbox,if you know what i mean.


----------



## jack london (Aug 27, 2010)

Just sayin


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Wait. That ^^ doesn't look like pajamas. Let me go back to the drawing board...


What the fuck is up with her lips?

This is what I meant:









"Do I make you horny, baby?"

Okay. I give up on cat pajamas.


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

haha Pink, were you posting those because of my comments? that cat is cute.


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

Fizz said:


> And a guitar?
> 
> I also took "the cat's pajamas" from @pinkrasputin and @Stephen, they've both been using it, and I love the term.


Actually in this thread I believe I was the one who brought that term up lol. I had no idea how much you were going to like it though when I posted it.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

kiwigrl said:


> Actually in this thread I believe I was the one who brought that term up lol. I had no idea how much you were going to like it though when I posted it.


Thank God, because I thought I was going senile. 

What the hell ARE they????????


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> Thank God, because I thought I was going senile.
> 
> What the hell ARE they????????


The cat's pajamas is something or someone which or who is the best. Hence orgasms are the cat's pajamas (the best thing!) I must have heard it when I was a kid or something lol.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Oops, sorry pinkrasputin for mistaking kiwigirl's words for your own :tongue: I'm usually really good with remembering who says what, I am now very ashamed...OK, done feeling ashamed!

I've never seen the point of outfits, they're coming off anyway.


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

Fizz, ahh but they are so fun to take off!


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

mars6988 said:


> Fizz, ahh but they are so fun to take off!


Or simply leave on sometimes, just move things out of the way. :tongue:


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

@Hokahey, I don't like leaving things on, less room for full contact. But as a guy that probably works better for you than moi.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Hokahey said:


> Or simply leave on sometimes, just move things out of the way. :tongue:


Omg. I had the hottest dream about this the other night. It was so fucking detailed and so damn HOT. I feel like I have write some erotic novel now or something. 

Do you think if I told the person I was dreaming about a detailed description of the dream, he would think I was hitting on him? I mean, we had this totally hot and steamy experience together. He really should know about it.


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> Omg. I had the hottest dream about this the other night. It was so fucking detailed and so damn HOT. I feel like I have write some erotic novel now or something.
> 
> Do you think if I told the person I was dreaming about a detailed description of the dream, he would think I was hitting on him? I mean, we had this totally hot and steamy experience together. He really should know about it.


Well I'm sure he would be wondering how that got into your sub-conscious mind and figured you were hitting on him/at least thinking about him. Tell him if you desire. 

Is it desired that he possibly believe you are hitting on him? Or do you think he might get "attached" to the idea? Maybe answer those questions first. Haha...


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Hokahey said:


> Well I'm sure he would be wondering how that got into your sub-conscious mind and figured you were hitting on him/at least thinking about him. Tell him if you desire. Is it desired that he possibly believe you are hitting on him? Or do you think he might get "attached" to the idea? Maybe answer those questions first. Haha...


It's inappropriate for me to have this dream. But it's not my fault. HE's the one who pulled back my thong in it. :crazy:

Meh, maybe I better just let it go.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

pinkrasputin said:


> Omg. I had the hottest dream about this the other night. It was so fucking detailed and so damn HOT. I feel like I have write some erotic novel now or something.
> 
> Do you think if I told the person I was dreaming about a detailed description of the dream, he would think I was hitting on him? I mean, we had this totally hot and steamy experience together. He really should know about it.


I had this hot dream about my boss one time. I could hardly even look at the guy. I got so horny thinking
about all the amazing things he did to me, i wanted to jump him at work everyday. It wasn't until i left
this job and seen him out one night, i told him. We ended up sleeping together, it was amazing, just like
in the dream. He offered me my job back, with double the pay...hahahah...damn, i should have taken it


----------



## Stephen (Jan 17, 2011)

Stephen said:


> Anything that feels good for a woman and doesn't harm her is the cat's pajamas in my book.


I think I may be the one who dropped the archaic but adorable phrase into this thread, as Fizz said.


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

MuChApArAdOx said:


> I had this hot dream about my boss one time. I could hardly even look at the guy. I got so horny thinking
> about all the amazing things he did to me, i wanted to jump him at work everyday. It wasn't until i left
> this job and seen him out one night, i told him. We ended up sleeping together, it was amazing, just like
> in the dream. He offered me my job back, with double the pay...hahahah...damn, i should have taken it


I've had dreams of a former employer before. Sadly she never had sex with me, but I also never told her either. 

@pinkrasputin
Haha... meh, dreams are dreams. They do funky things and with "odd" people sometimes. At least you took one for the team since it was HIS fault, lol. 

Btw, thong pushed to the side = faster orgasm. This is why "usually" I just take them off, but sometimes yeah it's on! lol....


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

MuChApArAdOx said:


> I had this hot dream about my boss one time. I could hardly even look at the guy. I got so horny thinking
> about all the amazing things he did to me, i wanted to jump him at work everyday. It wasn't until i left
> this job and seen him out one night, i told him. We ended up sleeping together, it was amazing, just like
> in the dream. He offered me my job back, with double the pay...hahahah...damn, i should have taken it


Wow!! So if I tell this person about my dream, all my _real_ dreams come true?! Maybe I should tell them. 

However, I already have an ESTP boss who wants to fuck me. I'm trying to avoid that whole scenario.

No, my dream was about a _different_ "Doer". Lol. (Damn, those people are the bane of my existence. Argh!)


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Stephen said:


> I think I may be the one who dropped the archaic but adorable phrase into this thread, as Fizz said.


I know you did and someone else did, apparently it was kiwigirl. I think it was the orange name and my lack of differentiating that caused my mess up.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> Wow!! So if I tell this person about my dream, all my _real_ dreams come true?! Maybe I should tell them.
> 
> However, I already have an ESTP boss who wants to fuck me. I'm trying to avoid that whole scenario.
> 
> No, my dream was about a _different_ "Doer". Lol. (Damn, those people are the bane of my existence. Argh!)


Us ESTPs are the bane of your existence? We're so innocent, cuddly, and non-threatening *bats big eyelashes*


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Fizz said:


> Us ESTPs are the bane of your existence? We're so innocent, cuddly, and non-threatening *bats big eyelashes*


Devil be gone!


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> Devil be gone!


We all need a little "devil" around though. Not enough fun without.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Hokahey said:


> We all need a little "devil" around though. Not enough fun without.


See @pinkrasputin! SEE! Someone wants us evil critters around.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

@Ozziechick1966 how did your date go last night? If you don't care to share, that's fine. You just mentioned the Pop Rocks idea and I think we all would like to hear more about it :wink:


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> Wow!! So if I tell this person about my dream, all my _real_ dreams come true?! Maybe I should tell them.
> 
> However, I already have an ESTP boss who wants to fuck me. I'm trying to avoid that whole scenario.
> 
> No, my dream was about a _different_ "Doer". Lol. (Damn, those people are the bane of my existence. Argh!)


Damn that's so eerie I had a dream about an ESTP I was fond of last night...


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

SuPERNaUT said:


> Damn that's so eerie I had a dream about an ESTP I was fond of last night...


Can't speak for all ESTPs, but the other ESTPs on PerC often say "insatiable". If you can take that on, do it.

Personally, well, "insatiable" is pretty damn good description.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Hokahey said:


> We all need a little "devil" around though. Not enough fun without.


Don't get me wrong. I like them. Oh yes I do. I don't want them to go anywhere.

But right now there is also the safety of the computer screen. However irl, catch a glance or wiff (God,they always smell good) of one of these devils and you're dropping trou within seconds. 

They come over fix some sort of complication you have and make it look so simple. The next thing you know, you're begging them to take you in any fashion they will.. 

Swear to god, it's like magic or some hex. But it could also be the cologne...:tongue:


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

SuPERNaUT said:


> Damn that's so eerie I had a dream about an ESTP I was fond of last night...


 I rest my case. :crazy:


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

That's the one it took me a long, long time to get over. When we finaly dated it was a nightmare because he was massively unhealthy. Would be a good FWB candidate though, I will probably never know *sigh*


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

we should talk fetishes now, fellow straight people


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

mars6988 said:


> we should talk fetishes now, fellow straight people


I'm the much bemoaned bi person, little love for us.

-----

Not a lot of experience with fetish but I do anticipate trying out a lot.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Who me? Erm, mine involve going places most men have never wanted us to go before.


----------



## Drewbie (Apr 28, 2010)

SuPERNaUT said:


> Who me? Erm, mine involve going places most men have never wanted us to go before.


Do tell.:wink:


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

@Fizz, I don't bemoan. Actually, mostly have dated previously straight or bi women. Pretty sure none of them are either straight or bi anymore

Fetishes don't have to be like porn video fetishes. To keep it on topic, what kind of unusual behaviors/elements of appearance/whatever else contribute to a faster better harder stronger orgasm for you?

My best friend's fetish is suspenders. She is out of this world, but I find it adorable.


----------



## Drewbie (Apr 28, 2010)

Same room sex is a big one for me. Whether trying to be discreet and subtle or being obvious, sexual activity with other people in the room or within seeing/hearing distance makes my orgasms so much more intense.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Cruciferae said:


> Do tell.:wink:


Not much to say really, have you surfed the amateur porn sites? I some some interesting stuff there I'd like to try on someone, oh if only there were "regular people" willing...*sigh* I'm not sure what it's called but it looks hella intense for the male and basiclaly involves jacking them off while hitting a-spot and it seems to get the bigest cumshots I've seen.



Cruciferae said:


> Same room sex is a big one for me. Whether trying to be discreet and subtle or being obvious, sexual activity with other people in the room or within seeing/hearing distance makes my orgasms so much more intense.


Yeah that's actually true and fun! :crazy: I really have an exhibitionism problem. (the problem being I can't find someone less shy than me to do these things with)


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

mars6988 said:


> @Fizz, I don't bemoan. Actually, mostly have dated previously straight or bi women. Pretty sure none of them are either straight or bi anymore


I always think I'll get that, "Get out of her straight girl/closeted lesbian!" backlash, since some are under the impression you can only ever be attracted to one over the other. Some days I like men more and other days, what I wouldn't do to my hands on a woman.



mars6988 said:


> Fetishes don't have to be like porn video fetishes. To keep it on topic, what kind of unusual behaviors/elements of appearance/whatever else contribute to a faster better harder stronger orgasm for you?
> 
> My best friend's fetish is suspenders. She is out of this world, but I find it adorable.


Suspenders are pretty hot. I think women, depending upon their general appearance rocking suspenders is sexy. As for men, chest hair. I like it more than I should, if it's glorious, I can't help but look. Strange how that works. 

And as Cruciferae said, I think seeing and hearing other people would be a big turn-on. :wink:


----------



## jack london (Aug 27, 2010)

Speaking of weird things...

The girl I mentioned in a previous post above insisted that I wear my military uniform all the time. She didn't care what uniform but I had to keep it on. Don't get me wrong I didn't care I thought it was kind of sexy.


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

I like office attire. But, conservative office attire is the thing, button up (no cleavage), pants, heels, nice body, and I am yours (for at least a night). If skin is showing through office attire i am not into it. Short skirts, pastel/bright colors, any kinds of cleavage/flower prints kills it. Black and metallic and tight and leaving a lot to the imagination- perfect. 

Same room sex doesn't do it, but having sex with a big risk of someone walking in-does. Seducing catholic girls does it also (evil, I know...).

Body mods aren't really a fetish, but more of a preference. Also, the more vocal, obviously, the better.


----------



## Drewbie (Apr 28, 2010)

SuPERNaUT said:


> Not much to say really, have you surfed the amateur porn sites? I some some interesting stuff there I'd like to try on someone, oh if only there were "regular people" willing...*sigh* I'm not sure what it's called but it looks hella intense for the male and basiclaly involves jacking them off while hitting a-spot and it seems to get the bigest cumshots I've seen.


Pegging maybe? Or something like it. I need to find someone to let me do this to them. Hmmm... makes me want to go out and buy a Feeldoe® but I don't have the money and no one to use it on. That would probably be another fetish of mine. It's been on my to do list for as long as I've been sexually aware.


----------



## Drewbie (Apr 28, 2010)

mars6988 said:


> Same room sex doesn't do it, but having sex with a big risk of someone walking in-does. Seducing catholic girls does it also (evil, I know...).


There is something really hot about 'corrupting' someone. Ha. I've felt guilty about doing it occasionally but it feels so amazing.


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

Also, the taste of blood. That is the biggest one for moi.
Also, foreign women that dirty talk in native languages during sex. Or maybe they don't dirty talk, cause you really have no clue what they are saying. But that's totally hot. I had a frenchie like that. She could've been saying beef and broccoli on repeat every time we fucked, but it was so hot it didn't matter. Maybe cause I didn't understand. I generally find myself sexually attracted to people I'll never understand, so that would make sense.


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

@Cruciferae I have at least five catholic virgins I am guilty of seducing. And I'm not sorry. Except for that one that wanted to listen to Josh Groban and cry in my arms afterwards, her I'm sorry I fucked.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Cruciferae said:


> Pegging maybe? Or something like it. I need to find someone to let me do this to them. Hmmm... makes me want to go out and buy a Feeldoe® but I don't have the money and no one to use it on. That would probably be another fetish of mine. It's been on my to do list for as long as I've been sexually aware.


Well initially it was just the fingers but it's kind of graduated from there to what you said. This is rather new for me, I really don't know where it's coming from but it seems fun and when I saw the videos along with ones of a few other interests I have, I'm feeling (disappointingly) more normal.



Cruciferae said:


> There is something really hot about 'corrupting' someone. Ha. I've felt guilty about doing it occasionally but it feels so amazing.


At least once I'd like to be the one being on the recieving end of that. I'm feeling like I'm the one wh o has to come up with, initiate, explain why (lol), etc.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Cruciferae said:


> Pegging maybe? Or something like it. I need to find someone to let me do this to them. Hmmm... makes me want to go out and buy a Feeldoe® but I don't have the money and no one to use it on. That would probably be another fetish of mine. It's been on my to do list for as long as I've been sexually aware.


Hey, we think alike! For me, I don't know how convincing I could be to get a guy to allow pegging. I would have to use every shred of my charm to even wedge the idea into their brain. Then there's the men who absolutely crave it and want a woman to give it to them. They're hiding in their anonymity...and now there will be a good amount of guys on PerC hiding from me in general.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Fizz said:


> Then there's the men who absolutely crave it and want a woman to give it to them. They're hiding in their anonymity...and now there will be a good amount of guys on PerC hiding from me in general.


Yeah where are they anyway? Funny, I was thinking nearly the same thing :crazy:


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

SuPERNaUT said:


> Yeah where are they anyway? Funny, I was thinking nearly the same thing :crazy:


In my bored times of surfing the net and reading funny CraigsList ads, there are men out there that want it. They request someone with experience and all that jazz. I wouldn't volunteer myself to them as they're very likely going to be a creep if they're willing to post on CraigsList, that's me though.

I would rather meet someone and suggest it. I have wanted to try stimulating a male's prostate (a-spot and/or p-spot) because I would like to help others explore their sexuality. As it's not easy to reach and it would be kind of hot to introduce them to something new they might like. It would also help _lubricate_ the doors of exploration, maybe then they'd allow pegging :tongue:


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

You need a bi man, and he'll be all over that.


----------



## Drewbie (Apr 28, 2010)

There are straight men that like it too... they're just hiding. Or repressed.


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

Yeah, repressed people generally aren't good for sex. That's only a personal opinion though.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Cruciferae said:


> There are straight men that like it too... they're just hiding. Or repressed.


They're hiding somewhere...straight men who would like to try pegging, it's OK *holds out hand* you can come out now. If anyone calls you by any slanderous terms, I'll beat the living daylights out of them.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Fizz said:


> In my bored times of surfing the net and reading funny CraigsList ads, there are men out there that want it. They request someone with experience and all that jazz. I wouldn't volunteer myself to them as they're very likely going to be a creep if they're willing to post on CraigsList, that's me though.


Yeah that wouldn't be my thing either. Not only that the meeting of strangers online isn't a great idea considering it's hard enough to weed out the creeps irl.



Fizz said:


> I would rather meet someone and suggest it. I have wanted to try stimulating a male's prostate (a-spot and/or p-spot) because I would like to help others explore their sexuality. As it's not easy to reach and it would be kind of hot to introduce them to something new they might like. It would also help _lubricate_ the doors of exploration, maybe then they'd allow pegging :tongue:


Ideally yes. That's exactly one reason the other is because for some damn reason I get off on the idea of both those things. Those chicks made it look really easy somehow, I'll have to do more reasearch. Exactly! 



mars6988 said:


> You need a bi man, and he'll be all over that.


I think I've actually thought of that, they're pretty rare around here. But it's not like I haven't imagined the possibility over and over...:crazy:


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

This thread is getting more and more interesting... [takes a cold shower] lol.

I had to google a couple of things that I hadn't heard of. 

@_jack london_ - the uniform thing is very popular among women. Though personally following the viewing of my SO in a uniform I would prefer nakedness and the light on so I can see everything. :wink: What is it about uniforms?


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Fizz said:


> They're hiding somewhere...straight men who would like to try pegging, it's OK *holds out hand* you can come out now. If anyone calls you by any slanderous terms, I'll beat the living daylights out of them.


Leave it up to us to be ready to get down and if anyone has a problem with it them we'll beat the piss out of them in a mad SP rage :crazy:


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

Now they are really coming out, after you two start fighting people over pegging them)))


----------



## Drewbie (Apr 28, 2010)

No one comes between the SP and the person they want hot kinky sex with.


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

Cruciferae said:


> No one comes between the SP and the person they want hot kinky sex with.


Everyone comes between the SP and the person they want to have hot kinky sex with...because SPs are just that kinky.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

SuPERNaUT said:


> Yeah that wouldn't be my thing either. Not only that the meeting of strangers online isn't a great idea considering it's hard enough to weed out the creeps irl.


I'm great at finding creeps IRL, even when I'm just being friendly, they seem to mistake my friendliness for, "I WANT TO F**K YOU"




SuPERNaUT said:


> Ideally yes. That's exactly one reason the other is because for some damn reason I get off on the idea of both those things. Those chicks made it look really easy somehow, I'll have to do more reasearch. Exactly!


I've researched the topic, both pegging and stimulating the a-spot/p-spot. I've read informative articles and I've watched videos (porn and educational). I don't want to hurt a man when exploring such a place. As the interior of the anus can tear very easily and is much thinner than the skin of the vagina. I spend a lot of my time researching various things, I read reviews on sex toys and all that fun stuff. Sometimes the porn looks really bad, I'm not interested in insulting a man and lazily jabbing him with a dong. I would rather do it right :wink:


----------



## Drewbie (Apr 28, 2010)

Fizz said:


> I've researched the topic, both pegging and stimulating the a-spot/p-spot. I've read informative articles and I've watched videos (porn and educational). I don't want to hurt a man when exploring such a place. As the interior of the anus can tear very easily and is much thinner than the skin of the vagina. I spend a lot of my time researching various things, I read reviews on sex toys and all that fun stuff. Sometimes the porn looks really bad, I'm not interested in insulting a man and lazily jabbing him with a dong. I would rather do it right :wink:


Also important to research and be very careful if you want to try it on yourself or another person with a vagina. Vagina'd people have even less room to maneuver back there, as their primary sexual organs are also inside their body as apposed to outside, and makes them even more prone to tearing/injury than the average penis'd person...


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

OK, this is getting very biological, I'll be back tomorrow


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Cruciferae said:


> Also important to research and be very careful if you want to try it on yourself or another person with a vagina. Vagina'd people have even less room to maneuver back there, as their primary sexual organs are also inside their body as apposed to outside, and makes them even more prone to tearing/injury than the averaged penis'd person...


I would definitely research that and pick up tips from friends with experience. I like to know what I'm getting myself into before completely messing up and tearing things to shreds. Lube is always good to have on hand...and elsewhere :tongue: As my body isn't accustomed to the thrusting movement, I might even find workouts that would better those muscles :laughing:

-----

Have any of you with a vagina or in general, pubococcygeal muscles done kegels or other strengthening exercises to increase the strength and intensity of your orgasms?


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Fizz said:


> I'm great at finding creeps IRL, even when I'm just being friendly, they seem to mistake my friendliness for, "I WANT TO F**K YOU"


Ugh tell me about it. I was having a convo with screamofconscious about this a while back.



Fizz said:


> I've researched the topic, both pegging and stimulating the a-spot/p-spot. I've read informative articles and I've watched videos (porn and educational). I don't want to hurt a man when exploring such a place. As the interior of the anus can tear very easily and is much thinner than the skin of the vagina. I spend a lot of my time researching various things, I read reviews on sex toys and all that fun stuff. Sometimes the porn looks really bad, I'm not interested in insulting a man and lazily jabbing him with a dong. I would rather do it right :wink:


This made me think of a recent vid I saw which involved a female inserting her fake nailed fingrs in someone's ass an was fucking her vigorously and I cringed knowing how fragile that skin is and all I could think was this chick's gonna be needing penicilin soon lol. Research is imprtant when the risks are quite high (I know, strange from an Se dom) I wouldn't and never have (after about 18 yo) done anything important without looking up as much as possible before I try anything. lol @ lazily jabbing. Yeah if you can't do it right, don't lol. *sorry, tired and thoughts jumbling*

I have to admit I had to look up "P spot" and found it was the same, and when I was reading I saw mention of females mostly being only able to come from clitoral stim, which I found interesting. Here's why :happy: I've seen way too many people talk about how we can't feel anything past the first third of the vagina and I called bullshit because personal experience many times has shown me I feel things way deeper than that and when I found out about the A spot in females I was finally validated. Then I learned the difference between multi and poly orgasms and I'm pleased to say I'm definitely both.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Fizz said:


> I would definitely research that and pick up tips from friends with experience. I like to know what I'm getting myself into before completely messing up and tearing things to shreds. Lube is always good to have on hand...and elsewhere :tongue: As my body isn't accustomed to the thrusting movement, I might even find workouts that would better those muscles :laughing:


I've grown accustomed to lube now and I relaly prefer to use it even though physiclaly I don't need it, I just find it kind of nice. Yeah I'm kind of feeling insecure there myself and that would be the only other thing that would make me hesitant, but as they say practise makes perfect and I don't have a teddy bear to practise on (or anything else) :tongue:



Fizz said:


> Have any of you with a vagina or in general, pubococcygeal muscles done kegels or other strengthening exercises to increase the strength and intensity of your orgasms?


Yeah but I'm not very regular with them, I don't think of it often enough, so I hope my stronger orgasms are helping at least a tiny bit. lol


----------



## Drewbie (Apr 28, 2010)

I do kegel exercises on a pretty regular basis, I don't have a kegel exerciser though and I don't have sex on a regular enough basis to know if it's really helping. :frustrating:

Thrusting comes really natural for me. When making out with my first boyfriend we'd somehow always end up with me in a position to top him. That disorienting moment of realizing the parts to make that position work were missing was always hilarious and frustrating. :crazy: I had that poor boy so confused.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

SuPERNaUT said:


> This made me think of a recent vid I saw which involved a female *inserting her fake nailed fingrs* in someone's ass an was fucking her vigorously and I cringed knowing how fragile that skin is and all I could think was this chick's gonna be needing penicilin soon lol. Research is imprtant when the risks are quite high (I know, strange from an Se dom) I wouldn't and never have (after about 18 yo) done anything important without looking up as much as possible before I try anything. lol @ lazily jabbing. Yeah if you can't do it right, don't lol. *sorry, tired and thoughts jumbling*


I was happily turning my chair back and forth until I saw that. I stopped immediately and serious face took over. The long acrylic tacky nails in porn is one of my personal mood killers. I would never, ever, deal with that shit. I don't even like watching porn with it. I've heard from a friend that it does actually hurt, as I had acquired by "assumption". I can tell that would hurt just by looking at them.

I like researching things and learning as much as I can about them. I do it for food, vitamins, technology, sex toys, and everything else under the sun.



SuPERNaUT said:


> I have to admit I had to look up "P spot" and found it was the same, and when I was reading I saw mention of females mostly being only able to come from clitoral stim, which I found interesting. Here's why :happy: I've seen way too many people talk about how we can't feel anything past the first third of the vagina and I called bullshit because personal experience many times has shown me I feel things way deeper than that and when I found out about the A spot in females I was finally validated. Then I learned the difference between multi and poly orgasms and I'm pleased to say I'm definitely both.


I just looked up poly-orgasms and some have it as being the same thing as multiple. I've never heard of poly-orgasms, I wouldn't put it past myself that I've had them, or by definition, had them. I have all kinds just because I'm awesome like that. There's also the g-spot orgasms, which I've experienced, I know all about its female ejaculation trick, ha-ha, funny vagina. It's always best for myself to get simultaneous clitoral and vaginal stimulation. Hey internet, this is me talking explicitly about my vagina!


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Cruciferae said:


> I do kegel exercises on a pretty regular basis, I don't have a kegel exerciser though and I don't have sex on a regular enough basis to know if it's really helping. :frustrating:
> 
> Thrusting comes really natural for me. When making out with my first boyfriend we'd somehow always end up with me in a position to top him. That disorienting moment of realizing the parts to make that position work were missing was always hilarious and frustrating. :crazy: I had that poor boy so confused.


I don't have an exerciser either, I just randomly remember to do it. The benefits of it are the drive but I never seem to remember. I need to write that one down on my arm. "Do kegel exercises to make the PC muscles tight - orgasm HARD!" I want strangers to know, it's important.

I have grinding down, I enjoy that a little too much.


----------



## Drewbie (Apr 28, 2010)

Fizz said:


> I don't have an exerciser either, I just randomly remember to do it. The benefits of it are the drive but I never seem to remember. I need to write that one down on my arm. "Do kegel exercises to make the PC muscles tight - orgasm HARD!" I want strangers to know, it's important.
> 
> I have grinding down, I enjoy that a little too much.


Well it would be good advertising.

Grinding is made of magic.



Edit:
Also, I would like some penis'd or other-genital'd people to jump in and let us know if they do kegel exercises/if doing so helps. It's not just for vaginae, ya know?


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

*cough* 30 pages in less than a week *cough* 

:crazy:



Cruciferae said:


> Edit:
> Also, I would like some penis'd or other-genital'd people to jump in and let us know if they do kegel exercises/if doing so helps. It's not just for vagina's, ya know?


Yeah, I threw in the pubococcygeal muscles since biological males can do the exercises as well. Either they weren't aware or they don't care.


----------



## Drewbie (Apr 28, 2010)

Fizz said:


> *cough* 30 pages in less than a week *cough*
> 
> :crazy:


Well orgasms are a fascinating topic.



> Yeah, I threw in the pubococcygeal muscles since biological males can do the exercises as well. Either they weren't aware or they don't care.


Yes, I'm just giving them and extra nudge to contribute. :tongue:


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Fizz said:


> I was happily turning my chair back and forth until I saw that. I stopped immediately and serious face took over. The long acrylic tacky nails in porn is one of my personal mood killers. I would never, ever, deal with that shit. I don't even like watching porn with it. I've heard from a friend that it does actually hurt, as I had acquired by "assumption". I can tell that would hurt just by looking at them.


Oh I know, every time I see that it makes me cringe even in vagina. Total mood killer indeed! Never experienced it and I don't want to.



Fizz said:


> I like researching things and learning as much as I can about them. I do it for food, vitamins, technology, sex toys, and everything else under the sun.


I did that the first time when I wanted to try acid, ever since it's been a good rule of thumb for basiclally anything I'm about to put in myself in any way.



Fizz said:


> I just looked up poly-orgasms and some have it as being the same thing as multiple. I've never heard of poly-orgasms, I wouldn't put it past myself that I've had them, or by definition, had them. I have all kinds just because I'm awesome like that. There's also the g-spot orgasms, which I've experienced, I know all about its female ejaculation trick, ha-ha, funny vagina. It's always best for myself to get simultaneous clitoral and vaginal stimulation. Hey internet, this is me talking explicitly about my vagina!


The one thing that has eluded me is g-spot. I thought it was only because, first, I can't even find it and second, because I always pee before I do anything sexual. I've seen it so I'm pretty sure I'd know if it happened  I had an ex say I think you squirted, lol nooooo. Well now I know anyway after the fact, just my natural soaking self I guess. I love the simultanous orgasms! especially as part of one of those long plateau chains (don't know how else to describe them). Ahh the fun of anonymity lol.



Fizz said:


> I don't have an exerciser either, I just randomly remember to do it. The benefits of it are the drive but I never seem to remember. I need to write that one down on my arm. "Do kegel exercises to make the PC muscles tight - orgasm HARD!" I want strangers to know, it's important.


I didn't even know there WAS one. Yeah, but those of us in the know should have some advantage over others. Also, maybe a tattoo would be in order lol just saying "PC/K" so no one else would know what it is and you could laugh at anyone who asks and tell them any bullshit story and they'd have to believe you :crazy:



Fizz said:


> I have grinding down, I enjoy that a little too much.


If that's what I think it is, hell yes! Recent discovery or just got it down quite nicely that it drives me bonkers.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Cruciferae said:


> Edit:
> Also, I would like some penis'd or other-genital'd people to jump in and let us know if they do kegel exercises/if doing so helps. It's not just for vaginae, ya know?


Actually the ex I just mentioned had that down, very interesting. I'd like to have that done to me now that I know where all those spots are and how to use them.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Tale of Two said:


> this may be sexist but if a guy can finish then the girl should be able to as well.


It's not sexist at all. It's easier for men to do so, and I don't see why it would be sexist to expect a man to help his partner to get it.


----------



## jack london (Aug 27, 2010)

Tale of Two said:


> I'm only 18 but i've had my fair share of sex. in all honesty i get super disappointed when a guy can't give me an orgasm. it feels great....kinda like that absolute moment of bliss. In my own personal experience most of the guys i've slept with couldn't make me have one. I do believe that an orgasm is important and this may be sexist but if a guy can finish then the girl should be able to as well. I don't do the whole masturbation thing cuz i think it's weird but it works for some women.


@Tale of Two

You should ask them to perform oral on you. If nothing else its a nice way to say good morning.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Tale of Two said:


> I'm only 18 but i've had my fair share of sex. in all honesty i get super disappointed when a guy can't give me an orgasm. it feels great....kinda like that absolute moment of bliss. In my own personal experience most of the guys i've slept with couldn't make me have one. I do believe that an orgasm is important and this may be sexist but if a guy can finish then the girl should be able to as well. I don't do the whole masturbation thing cuz i think it's weird but it works for some women.


You can't place all the blame on them for not helping you achieve orgasm. The best organ for sex is the brain.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Fizz said:


> You can't place all the blame on them for not helping you achieve orgasm. The best organ for sex is the brain.


I agree.

@Tale of Two

And also, masturbation is a way for a person to get to know their own bodies. Once you know your body, it's easier to know what makes you orgasm. During sex, you can start lifting hips, etc. to help yourself orgasm.

I know it might be strange at first. But think of it this way: You're expecting your partner to know your body better than you do.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> I agree.
> 
> And also, masturbation is a way for a person to get to know their own bodies. Once you know your body, it's easier to know what makes you orgasm. During sex, you can start lifting hips, etc. to help yourself orgasm.


Most definitely! I don't think I would be half as orgasmic if I didn't know how to please myself already. I've put in a lot of hours and effort to figure what works and what doesn't. I realized that it's not "awkward" or "bad" for me to masturbate, it's completely natural, and awesome. I already have an idea of how fast, how much pressure, and what spots work the best. I can give directions, and by golly it works out great.


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

I agree with Pink too. I think you have to be proactive and manoeuvre your SO to where you like and how you like. I have gotten to a place now where I know what I want, how I want it and approximately how long it will take for me to orgasm. In fact sometimes I can feel it coming on too quickly and I have to slow my mind and body down to make it last longer. My point is that you should implement some changes and tell your SO what you want, after all he doesn't have a crystal ball.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

kiwigrl said:


> I agree with Pink too. I think you have to be proactive and manoeuvre your SO to where you like and how you like. I have gotten to a place now where I know what I want, how I want it and approximately how long it will take for me to orgasm. In fact sometimes I can feel it coming on too quickly and I have to slow my mind and body down to make it last longer. My point is that you should implement some changes and tell your SO what you want, after all he doesn't have a crystal ball.


I don't dwell on having an orgasm. When you put too much thought into things, it can really be a mood killer. Knowing beforehand what I want gives me the upper hand. And as you said, one can never rely upon someone to read your mind and know exactly what you want. To "assume" makes an "_ass_" of "_u_" and "_me_" :tongue:


----------



## Crystall (Mar 30, 2010)

Wow, how did I miss this thread? :tongue:

*How important is it for you to reach orgasm through sex?*

Orgasms are the bee's knees... or cat's pajamas or something I guess. I try to reach it every time I have sex unless we're somewhere outside the bedroom (I need to be in a specific kind of position to come, where my xxxx is pressed against him). Also sometimes if I have a lot on my mind or if I'm in some kind of physical pain I find it hard to relax. I always try to make sure my partner gets there though even if I can't. 

*Is masturbation important to you or could you care less? *

If I'm horny and my SO isn't around, I'll do it. I quite enjoy doing it even if I'm not single since I have some fun ways of doing it. roud:

*Do you feel orgasms are overrated, underrated, or you just don't care? *

I think they are underrated if anything. It seems like a lot of women have trouble with having orgasms and for a few years I did too. I think the best medicine for learning how to orgasm is to practice by yourself and just get to know your body. It's also good to talk about it so that it feels less taboo. Some of the best techniques I know about masturbation I've learned from my female friends; sharing is caring. :wink:

*What is your favorite kind (multiple, dry, etc)?*

I only have one kind and it definitely isn't dry. :blushed:


----------



## Zster (Mar 7, 2011)

How important is it for you to reach orgasm through sex? VERY - it's sort of the goal, whether during intercourse or otherwise before/after (oral, whatever)

Is masturbation important to you or could you care less? Important for managing the crazies when I have no other outlet.

Do you feel orgasms are overrated, underrated, or you just don't care? Underrated. I suspect many have not really had them and don't know what they are missing.

What is your favorite kind (multiple, dry, etc)? Multiple, but the first is typically the strongest for me. What the heck is a DRY O??? I take it to mean a male variety?


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Zster said:


> What is your favorite kind (multiple, dry, etc)? Multiple, but the first is typically the strongest for me.* What the heck is a DRY O??? I take it to mean a male variety?*


Yes, it can be achieved by biological males through practice. They will have an orgasm but will not ejaculate.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Zster said:


> What is your favorite kind (multiple, dry, etc)? Multiple, but the first is typically the strongest for me.


Interesting, the last is it for me. I usually can't take much more after the really big one after however many others, making it usually the last, except when there's only one which I have to admit unless it's a quicky is mildly disappointing. When it comes to someone else, well, I have yet to go more than once.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

SuPERNaUT said:


> Interesting, the last is it for me. I usually can't take much more after the really big one after however many others, making it usually the last, except when there's only one which I have to admit unless it's a quicky is mildly disappointing. When it comes to someone else, well, I have yet to go more than once.


Same here, the final one is usually the boomer and let's me know that it would be more effort than it's worth to continue after that.


----------



## Zster (Mar 7, 2011)

Fizz said:


> They will have an orgasm but will not ejaculate.


Such was my guess. Interesting concept. I am guessing that contraception is not the "why" behind such things, and am almost afraid to ask what IS, except reducing or avoiding wet spots altogether?


----------



## Zster (Mar 7, 2011)

SuPERNaUT said:


> IWhen it comes to someone else, well, I have yet to go more than once.


I did not check to see if that means that you are young (or relatively so, compared to me), but such opportunities might yet await. If your partner is ok with assistance (toys, an extra hand, etc), that can almost guarantee multiples, in my experience.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Zster said:


> Such was my guess. Interesting concept. I am guessing that contraception is not the "why" behind such things, and am almost afraid to ask what IS, except reducing or avoiding wet spots altogether?


As the dry orgasm does not cause the male to ejaculate, but allows him to orgasm. This can be followed by more orgasms without a refractory period. As you may know, refractory period is when a male cannot ejaculate. That is, for most men, there will always be exceptions. And the goal is to achieve multiple orgasms without having to stop for a "break".


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Zster said:


> I did not check to see if that means that you are young (or relatively so, compared to me), but such opportunities might yet await. If your partner is ok with assistance (toys, an extra hand, etc), that can almost guarantee multiples, in my experience.


I'm not young, by some people's standards anyway lol. It took a lot of trying things and I've had more time alone or with temporary partners than long term and so far only one had managed to ring the bell every time from the very beginning and I lived with him for a few months so we got lots of practise :wink: I would hope to find an opportunity when I'm ready and that someone in the future who is willing to experiment in all sorts of ways. :>


----------



## Tale of Two (Feb 18, 2011)

@jack london

I have had guys perform oral on me and let me just say that it wasn't as entertaining as it should be and and honestly it would be a crappy day if i had to wake up to that and then go on with my day. In my honest opinion though i believe having slept with a girl that women are better at that then men. But women know how to please themselves most the time and know how to achieve that climax, i just believe when it comes to oral with girls,women are better at oral with another girl. if that makes sense. i could be insane though so who knows. lol


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

@Ozziechick1966 I would never want to know what my mother does to herself in her me time and walking in on something like that as a kid would be...emotionally scarring, to a degree. I would only go for something like that when my kids (if I had any) were not anywhere near to know/hear/suspect. Privacy is great and all, but when you're a mother, it's them..and then you.

@Fizz & Supernaut - funny how you talk about long nails, just recently I had them happen to me. I kind of like it actually, it's a good kind of burn. I wouldn't rule sleeping with someone out because of that, as long as they are digging them into the right places. Makes you feel on fire

Men are not as good as oral as women, because they don't know how it works and what to focus on.Also, feeling stuble down there...is a terrible feeling. You want oral-you gotta stick with women.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

I don't understand the point of stereotyping an entire sex with oral sex performance. As you are only going off of your own experiences, which is very subjective. The person performing oral sex is going off of what they believe will work and from the instructions from the person receiving. It's like saying that all men give great blow jobs. I doubt all men would appreciate that sentiment nor would they actually live up to it. Every female is different and a male will use what he knows or has learned in the past. If the males have been reinforced through "I want him to stop, fake orgasm time!" then he's going to be bad. Ladies need to stop fake orgasms because it doesn't help them in the end. It only makes it worse.

I'm sure there's quite a few women out there that could not eat their way out of a paper bag, let alone another woman.


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

@Fizz I agree to an extent. And I am obviously going off of personal experience and don't claim that this is a fact, or holds true for every person or situation.
Also, oral sex, imho, is not something that should be viewed as being result-oriented, as it is difficult for a lot of women to get off from it. However, the males that have attempted to perform it on me tended to be focused on getting the big O rather than focusing on the process itself, which made it feel..pretty terrible.
But then again, this is coming from someone 200% gay.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Hokahey said:


> I think sex is a benefit to both involved. I mean you could say something about actual "pleasure" but in relation to the act both are getting something from it. Positive or negative is defined by self. Also, any woman I have ever brought up this idea of relationship has been as you said, I'm the one there when they are down, I'm the one with the shoulder to lean on. But that's me. I'm sure there are plenty of guys out there that fill your description sadly. :sad:


It's not a benefit to me if I don't like sex with strangers. Boyfriends can use me for sex all they want. Not strangers. I don't want diseases, and I'm not a walking sperm recyptical for the public. 

The last time I tried to "just have sex" with someone, it turned into a 2 year long relationship. It never fails. 

I don't like going into things that knowingly have an expiration date. Its not worth my time.

Maybe if I hate you and think you're an ass, there might be a possibility. I could fuck you, rob your house, and not look back once its over. But even then, I'd still have to know you. 

There's too many excellent people out there who are fabulous in bed and want a relationship. And sex just gets better and better the longer you are with someone. I hate having to start over and retrain someone new. Ugh. I think that's the worst part about break ups. Just when they know your body completely and could make you orgasm by just looking at you, it ends.


----------



## Compassionate Misanthrope (Mar 2, 2011)

Fizz said:


> I would never, ever do that to a partner. I feel that springing something upon a person without first consulting them shows a lack of respect and could be an indication of future problems. I feel that I'm an open person and easily approachable, I would prefer a partner to discuss something with me before acting on it. Even if I'm OK with it, I would rather they ask than assume.


Yeah I was extremely angry. I can't remember if we went out on another date but if we did it was just one other. I actually never got over that... but there weren't really a lot of sparks anyways heh. 

To answer your original questions:

*How important is it for you to reach orgasm through sex? *
Unimportant. Sex is all about the journey not the destination. Orgasms only last a few seconds (I'm a guy). If I just wanted an orgasm I would take care of it myself. 


*Is masturbation important to you or could you care less? *
Yes. It's fun and a great stress reliever. I have to get off a few times a week no matter what or I'll be mistaken for a walking coat stand. Boner in a business meeting? Not cool... 


*Do you feel orgasms are overrated, underrated, or you just don't care? *
Again it's all about the journey. Men experience orgasm differently from women, and I can only speak for myself here. But sex is about sharing, having fun, showing love. 

*What is your favorite kind (multiple, dry, etc)?*
The kind that happens after/during my lovers. I would like to do some research on this dry thing. It sounds like it could be a great way to win friends and influence people.


----------



## Compassionate Misanthrope (Mar 2, 2011)

Hokahey said:


> I think (MILF's) would be great in bed. They are experienced which is a plus. They have little to no time anymore for themselves so when they do get the chance that means you get 100% because it's rare, might as well make the most of it. They know what they want and don't coddle, they have kids for this. If it's a FWB standing, it's easier for them not to get attached because they have their kid(s). If it's an actual love relationship, they still have their kid(s) either way and someone there who will be there with them if the relationship goes bad.
> 
> Now just need to find one. Haha....for FWB of course, I do want kids of my own someday.


This is what your post reminded me of. A movie I haven't seen for about 15 years now (powerful stuff):






Now imagine that the main character in this little vignette used slightly different words:

"I would like a warm body to hump who doesn't have time to bother me or form much of a relationship. If I do end up getting sucked into a relationship with this person then I can feel better about bailing because they can always cry to their kids. Ultimately I want 100% sex and zero percent relationship or responsibility for how I treat my lover." 

Is that about right?


----------



## Unicorntopia (Jun 18, 2010)

Compassionate Misanthrope said:


> When I was 17 a lover tried that on me without asking while I was on top... sex over. Some things need to be discussed first... I'm just saying make sure that you ask lol.





Fizz said:


> I would never, ever do that to a partner. I feel that springing something upon a person without first consulting them shows a lack of respect and could be an indication of future problems. I feel that I'm an open person and easily approachable, I would prefer a partner to discuss something with me before acting on it. Even if I'm OK with it, I would rather they ask than assume.


*clears throte*

Sometimes talking about it kills the mood. I had an ex who refused to talk about the back end and got really angry when I tried to talk about it. One day, I had my hand on his butt while I was down and inched closer and closer. After a while, I took my hand away because I did not want to disrespect him. He put it back... Sometimes it is better to read the signs, test gently, and get feed back this way. Apparently he really liked it, just in a different way than it had been done to him before.


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

Well I think people's perceptions of what I have wrote recently are incorrect. But oh well.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Unicorntopia said:


> *clears throte*
> 
> Sometimes talking about it kills the mood. I had an ex who refused to talk about the back end and got really angry when I tried to talk about it. One day, I had my hand on his butt while I was down and inched closer and closer. After a while, I took my hand away because I did not want to disrespect him. He put it back... Sometimes it is better to read the signs, test gently, and get feed back this way. Apparently he really liked it, just in a different way than it had been done to him before.


Pegging involves a strap-on. That's an investment I'm unwilling to make if it's just going to sit around and not be in somebody's butt every once in a while. Of course there are spontaneous things that you don't really have to say and just go for. Then there are things that can leave people butt-hurt, most literally. The anus is a sensitive place and can easily be damaged. I'm not going to spring a surprise on somebody that could cause internal bleeding.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Hokahey said:


> Well I think people's perceptions of what I have wrote recently are incorrect. But oh well.


I was going to support you but decided you are a big boy now and can handle it. I understand what you're going for.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

I didn't. It hurt my feelings.  I don't want a guy who wants me because he thinks I won't care when its over. 

First of all, I HATE the term "milf' with a passion, but I can play along. But this part


> Now just need to find one. Haha....for FWB of course, I do want kids of my own someday.


 was especially offensive. But you were being honest.

Thank you for reminding me why I date older and never date down (men in their 20s). I'm not into being used.

And honestly, I do think you are taking the brunt of it for a lot of other males who wouldn't be as honest. We're good. :wink: 

My ex husband was 3 years younger than me. I've never had sex with anyone who was younger than 3 years. 

But older...well I have dated grandpas (I think INTJS reach this status at 25 lol) and I'm sure people were face palming all around us. It doesn't make me any better. In fact I've been with 22 years my senior. I am just looking for someone who is not a man whore and who has settled down a little.I don't share.


----------



## sofort99 (Mar 27, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> I don't share.


Well damn. I wanted to invite you out here and start a harem.


----------



## Unicorntopia (Jun 18, 2010)

Somehow a kink got in this thread.


----------



## Drewbie (Apr 28, 2010)

I do believe many kinks have gotten into this thread.


----------



## sofort99 (Mar 27, 2010)

But I really wasn't going to post that much...


----------



## Unicorntopia (Jun 18, 2010)

Cruciferae said:


> I do believe many kinks have gotten into this thread.


In my minds eyes it slightly resembles your avatar.


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

Fizz said:


> I was going to support you but decided you are a big boy now and can handle it. I understand what you're going for.


Yeah, I can handle it. :tongue:


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Hokahey said:


> Yeah, I can handle it. :tongue:


I'm kind of the last person you would want representing you anyway. After all the things I've said on this thread alone, I would avoid me too.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Unicorntopia said:


> In my minds eyes it slightly resembles your avatar.


I have no problem with the kinks in this thread. I'm sure it means different things to different people. You can take something from it, I'm sure.


----------



## Unicorntopia (Jun 18, 2010)

Fizz said:


> I have no problem with the kinks in this thread. I'm sure it means different things to different people. You can take something from it, I'm sure.


You are right. You are most likely seeing something completely different than I am considering you are ESTP and I am INFJ. I learn from everything and am thankful for all that I learn.


----------



## nameno1had (Jan 16, 2011)

pinkrasputin said:


> I didn't. It hurt my feelings.  I don't want a guy who wants me because he thinks I won't care when its over.
> 
> First of all, I HATE the term "milf' with a passion, but I can play along. But this part was especially offensive. But you were being honest.
> 
> ...


You would think some would catch on by now......



sofort99 said:


> Well damn. I wanted to invite you out here and start a harem.


Didn't anyone ever tell you , there can be only one queen.

:dry:


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> I didn't. It hurt my feelings.  I don't want a guy who wants me because he thinks I won't care when its over.
> 
> First of all, I HATE the term "milf' with a passion, but I can play along. But this part was especially offensive. But you were being honest.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry I didn't mean to offend anyone at all. :sad: Honestly I said what I said because it "sounded" cool on the internet saying it more than anything. That's why I put the HAHA in there truly. I have been with 2 women since I have been 18, so 2 in 10 years. Never had anyone before 18. Also have "inquired" with 3 women of having this type of relationship. I actually have never considered any of them "MILF's" in the sense to myself. They happen to be mothers. They were my friends, some of my closest ones which kinda lead to it never happening. Again very sorry if I offended with that statement. :sad:


----------



## Compassionate Misanthrope (Mar 2, 2011)

I for one say things that I wish I could take back sometimes... often this is in the pursuit of humor. This is especially easy to do when there is only text and no facial expressions. I don't find humor that is disrespectful to groups of people funny... it pisses me off. But as you say you made a joke in poor taste and i've done the same. Thanks for the clarification Hok.


----------

